# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Offline GPS navigation map app for Android

## Lamewolf

Anyone know of a good offline GPS map app for android phones that shows lake on the map ?  Don't need anything fancy, would just like to have a map that shows small lakes in blue or at least their outline so I can zoom in and save good fishing spots to return to in the future.

----------


## chiggersngrits

not sure if this is what you are looking for but Navionics has some free phone apps.

----------


## WeekendWarrior

Maybe something like Backcountry Navigator?

----------


## pete lynch

I use OsmAnd for road travelling:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...t.osmand&hl=en

I use AndroiTS GPS Test Free to test for satellites:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...est.free&hl=en

The Play Store listed these apps when I did a "backcountry gps" search.
https://play.google.com/store/search...s&c=apps&hl=en

----------

